# Schaltschrank mit SPS



## Frasido (2 Februar 2021)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich bin ganz neu hier und habe ein Anliegen.:roll:
Bei einer Anlagen-Demontage habe ich einen Schaltschrank ausgebaut mit einer SPS-Steuerung.
Verbaut sind:
SIMATC Panel Touch 6AV6 642-0DC01-1AX0
SIMATIC S7-300    313-5BF03-0AB0
SITOP 6EP1  333-2BA01
SIMATIC Teleservice TSA-II Modem
einige Relais , Motorschutzschalter, Klemmen.

Nun meine Frage:
Ist sowas zu gebrauchen, hat jemand Interesse?  :?:
Vielen Dank schon im voraus für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Fluffi (2 Februar 2021)

Auf ebay bekommst du für die einzelnen Siemens SPS Komponenten noch ein paar Euro, aber die Bude einrennen wird dir deswegen keiner.
Der Rest ist gebraucht eher uninteressant und als Komplettpaket bekommst du den Schaltschrank meiner Ansicht nach kaum los.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Februar 2021)

Für das Panel mag es noch einen guten Schein geben. Das wird auf Ebay gut gehandelt. Der Rest ist eher wertlos.


----------



## Frasido (2 Februar 2021)

Ok.
Was wäre dann der "SPS-Schrott" noch wert?
Bzw hat jemand hier Interesse an den Teilen ?


----------



## Licht9885 (20 Februar 2021)

Moin sofern noch der Schrank noch daniat hätte ich gern fotos und deine Preisvorstellung!


----------

